# Anyone use an Arm's Reach Co-Sleeper?



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

DH and I are expecting our first in March, and never planned on co-sleeping. But the closer the date gets, and the more we imagine walking down the hall every 2 hours in the middle of the night......well, DH saw a pic of an Arms Reach and said "Those look nice!" and now we're in negotiations









Does anyone use these? I have so many questions. I thought the point of them was to be flush with the bed, so I was really surprised to see that the mattress sits several inches below the frame. I've wondered, if I have to get the baby out of the bed anyway, why wouldn't we buy a cheaper pack n play to use as a bassinet? Some moms have said that you can buy an extra mattress to make it flush, but I wonder if anyone has tried this and if they worry about the baby getting wedged between the co-sleeper and the bed? Thanks for any advice. We're both really uneasy with having the baby in the same bed as us, but we'd really like to find a co-sleeper option that will work as well.


----------



## Kamie (Jul 10, 2006)

Good thinking to co-sleep. You may still find that baby in bed with you. I was pretty sure my son would not sleep in our bed but it was the only place he would sleep in those early days. I did use the arms reach co-sleeper when my son was about 8 weeks old. I never attached it to my bed. I put it next to the bed with both sides up and that seemed to work well for us. Check the legs on the co-sleeper it may adjust to meet the height of your bed. Hopefully someone else will come along who attached it their bed so you will get more help. Oh and congratulations on your baby! Kamie


----------



## stellimamo (Jan 9, 2006)

We used an Arm's Reach an really liked it. It was attached to the bed but the rail closest to the bed was flush to the top of the mattress so there was a 3- 4 inch drop into the sleeper itself. It worked best for us this way articularly when she became mobile, but not mobile enough to climb out. You can change the height of the cosleeper so that it is higher or lower. I liked having her really close and not down by the ground in a pack'n play. I could roll over pick her up nurse her and put her back w/o even having to sit up.


----------



## huggingmama (Oct 17, 2005)

We LOVED the Arm's Reach Co-sleeper until DS was old enough to crawl out of it. In retrospect, it became a stepping-stone for co-sleeping for us... which is, IMO, great.







Like you, we were nervous about co-sleeping at first (actually, I was petrified). If only I had known then what I know now... I would have probably co-slept from the beginning (keeping in mind safety issues like no big blankets/comforters, etc.) But the Co-sleeper was wonderful while DS fit into it. (One morning, DH woke up to see DS propped up on his forearms in the Co-sleeper staring at him from 2 inches away... pretty hilarious. It wasn't long after that that we had to get rid of the co-sleeper.)









Best of luck, and congrats on the baby!


----------



## huggingmama (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh, and we bought the thingies that make it level with the bed since ours was a bit higher... you might get it and see if it's level with the bed... if not, you can order these online:

http://www.armsreach.com/leg_extensions.php


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

We had one and didn't really use it. It stayed attached to our bed but I used it to hold blankets and diapers. Ds slept in our bed. We have decided to break it down and put it up for sale.

I think that if it is between using a crib/bassinet/etc. or the Arm's Reach, I would definitely choose the Arm's Reach. But in our case it was between the Arm's Reach and regular ol' baby-in-the-bed co-sleeping and the latter turned out to be easier on all of us.


----------



## Elyra (Aug 19, 2006)

We used an Arm's Reach Co-Sleeper. We loved it. It was attached to our bed, but did sit lower. Our bed is very high. It was great to have an extenion of the bed since we had a toddler and a baby in the bed. Most nights the baby only slept in it a bit, and by morning he was in our bed. I really liked having my son right there so I could see, hear and touch him while he was sleeping, and then being able to nurse right away when he did wake. I would recomend the Arm's Reach Co-Sleeper or a side car type co-sleeper to anyone.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

we could not cosleep in the bed for a few reasons (dd needed to be upright to breathe due to cleft palate, we have a very unsafe waterbed). we have an AR cosleeper and we are still using it (dd is very small for her age and has a few physical delays so we got a LOT of use out of it!!) I like it, but I also see nothing wrong with getting a packnplay- that way you could have the baby in the bassinett part and then when they outgrow it, put them in the playpen part. We;re going to be getting some kind of playpen for dd to sleep in at night when she outgrows the AR because the crib won't fit in our room.


----------



## Dido (Jan 7, 2006)

We did the Arm's Reach and only gave it up a week or so ago (DD is 9 months). The reason it's much preferable to a bassinet-level pack 'n' play next to the bed is that you can use it for much longer - the sides are higher than a PnP set to bassinet level, so it's safer. Getting it flush was not a big deal for us. The baby was a few inches below me, oh well. She was still right next to me and very easy to pat or scoop toward me for nursing.

You might want to do a forum search - I've seen a lot of threads on Arm's Reach co-sleepers over the past few months.


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrklynMama*
You might want to do a forum search - I've seen a lot of threads on Arm's Reach co-sleepers over the past few months.

I did a search and couldn't locate any - I'll have to try different search terms.

Thanks for all of the advice!


----------



## Ex Libris (Jan 31, 2004)

We got one before ds was born. It fit flush against the bed with the drop of a couple of inches like you mentioned. Ds spent all of 20 minutes in it the first night we brought him home, but even that was too far for me. He's been sleeping next to me ever since.

I think that if you don't want dc in your bed, then a co-sleeper is a great option for both of you. You don't have to get up or worry about baby in the next room and baby gets to be near you.


----------



## ebethmom (Jan 29, 2002)

We used an Arm's Reach mini for our dd. I liked it. I can't say that I *loved* it, though. I would have preferred having dd in our bed. But space was an issue. Ds was still sleeping in the middle most of the night. We only have a queen size bed.

Dd didn't like to be moved from our bed to the co-sleeper. So I wound up sitting up in the glider to nurse her during the night. So I wasn't getting the restful nurse-while-I-sleep thing.

I usually sleep with one foot off the bed, so the co-sleeper crowded me. Especially when ds and my 17 pound cat were pressed up against me.

But I loved waking up next to a happy baby! Dd always woke up happy. She loved to play with her feet and kick her blanket around.

I'm loaning our co-sleeper out this week. Then hopefully, my brother and SIL will want to use it when they have babies.


----------



## Yodergoat (Jun 20, 2006)

Warning! Long and detailed! But, there are pictures!







:

We bought the co-sleeper mostly because my husband was a bit nervous about sharing the bed with our baby... he doesnt trust himself. Also, we only have a regular full-size bed, so I thought it might be crowded with three of us. I didn't use it very much at first.... even the co-sleeper seemed "too far away" and I found myself constantly checking on her the first night I tried it. She slept at my side in the hospital, and I couldn't stand the separation of even a hand's-breadth. I preferred to sleep with her right next to me and the co-sleeper on her other side, so that if she fell off the bed, she'd fall the few inches into it. (My husband doesn't trust himself to have her next to him, because he is a heavy sleeper.) She sometimes sleeps in it now, especially in the very beginning of the night, but usually comes in bed to sleep right beside me when she wakes up to nurse. I nurse laying down, and can pretty much sleep that way, so it was very convenient to have her against my side instead of a few inches away in the sleeper. Also, I just love having her there right beside me!







After my husband leaves for work in the morning, I roll toward his side of the bed and she rolls in alongside me, so that eventually we're both on the far side of the bed pressed against each other. So sweet!







:

I was also surprised by the level of the mattress... when I bought it, I expected it to be completely flush with the bed.







: For those who haven't used one, you CAN make the mattress level with yours, BUT that means there is a three or four inch side rail between you and the baby. I didn't want her to be smooshed up against that, so I made the top of this rail level with my bed. Thus there was a drop of a few inches, which I didn't like. She rarely slept in it anyway, so I put up with it for months, during which time she never even once rolled into it. But still, I wasn't too keen about that drop. So, I bought some 1 inch foam padding, cut it to fit tightly, sandwiched about four layers of it in with velcro so it wouldn't slip and so she couldn't somehow get up under it, and then put the original co-sleeper mattress on top of that. It brought the top of her mattress to the top of that rail that was between us. Now the level of her bed is almost completely flush with mine.... perhaps an inch below. Not that she really sleeps in it that much!







Not only do I prefer her next to me for convenience and sweetness, but she can also roll now and often ends up beside me anyway, rooting at my side for a nipple!







Like I said, she often begins her night in there while I stretch out or snuzzle with my husband, then joins me after her first waking (shortly after we go to bed) for the remainder of the evening and morn.

Now, I realize that building up the level of her mattress means that the co-sleeper's safety rails aren't as high. Not a problem for a wee baby, but I can foresee that soon we will have to find another arrangement, once Gail can climb a bit. But that would have eventually happened even with the rails at their original height.

About the gap between your bed and the co-sleeper... this was a concern for me as well. We solved it by attaching the sleeper as close and tight as we could, then stuffing the gap with rolled up towels and baby blankets. To keep her from getting her face amongst the rolled up blankets, I spread a fleece blanket under my sleeping area and tuck this taut across the gap and then under her mattress. I like the blanket under my area anyway for milk leakage (I sleep nude), spit up, and the occasional diaper 'splosion.

That description of the set-up sounds confusing, so I went and took a few photos to demonstrate (and also to show off Gail's superb cuteness). She is 5 months and 1 week, by the way.

This shows the co-sleeper from above, from the foot of it. See how I tucked the blanket in to help cover my gap-fillers? http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...l/IMG_7478.jpg

This is the view from our bed, showing that I now have the co-sleeper almost level with our bed. And demonstrating that Gail can now easily move betwixt her little bed and our bed! Plus she's super-cute...









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...l/IMG_7484.jpg

Here is the view from the other side of the co-sleeper. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...l/IMG_7491.jpg

Finally, this shows the view of her from my sleeping spot! Note the tiered "Handi-Snacks" bin behind her that holds my disheveled clothes. My husband got it from the grocery store he works for, I hate folding or hanging clothes, and I'm slovenly.









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...l/IMG_7485.jpg

I hope this helps! Best wishes for your coming baby! Mine was born in March of this year... it seems strange to think that when you have yours, Gail will be a year old!







:

Take care,
Shawna (and cooperative photogenic Gail)


----------



## AmyVT (Jun 29, 2006)

Okay, silly first-time mom follow-up question about the co-sleeper. Can you (and would you want to) attach a mobile to the Arm's Reach Original we bought? I have fond memories of a homemade mobile my dad made for me when I was a baby and we love the idea of having something similar above our "crib" but I'm wondering if it's even possible or makes sense with the Arm's Reach? Maybe I should just wait until we have a crib for him or her someday? I'd love opinions on this...


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

The co sleeper is great for naps and using as a changing table.







It IS much easier and you will get more sleep at night if baby is in your room/in bed with you. I don't recommend a Pack N Play because the mattress is not supportive and seemed flimsy to me.


----------



## Shaki (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StrawberryFields* 
We had one and didn't really use it. It stayed attached to our bed but I used it to hold blankets and diapers. Ds slept in our bed. We have decided to break it down and put it up for sale.

I think that if it is between using a crib/bassinet/etc. or the Arm's Reach, I would definitely choose the Arm's Reach. But in our case it was between the Arm's Reach and regular ol' baby-in-the-bed co-sleeping and the latter turned out to be easier on all of us.









:


----------



## melanie83103 (Jun 23, 2006)

That's wonderful that you are considering sharing your bedroom with your baby! Good for you!!!!

I almost bought an arms reach co-sleeper when I was pg with my son. But I am actually quite glad I didnt, because it would have been a waste of money. My son would NOT sleep anywhere but snuggled right up to me in our bed. He would scream if I put him ANYWHERE else - even the co-sleeper would have been too far.

The thing is that you never know what kind of baby you will get. You may get a baby that does great in a co-sleeper or even in a crib right next to your bed, or you might get a baby like mine. In my opinion, it's better to wait and see what you get before you spend the money.

Oh, and we started out being anti-cosleeping, too









Melanie


----------



## claras_mom (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyVT* 
Okay, silly first-time mom follow-up question about the co-sleeper. Can you (and would you want to) attach a mobile to the Arm's Reach Original we bought? I have fond memories of a homemade mobile my dad made for me when I was a baby and we love the idea of having something similar above our "crib" but I'm wondering if it's even possible or makes sense with the Arm's Reach? Maybe I should just wait until we have a crib for him or her someday? I'd love opinions on this...

We had a mobile sort of thing (soft jangling kick toys, by a maker I don't remember) attached to the Arms Reach Mini we used--it was attached using a clamping arm that I found at a baby accessories place.

We did attach the Arms Reach to the mattress. What I did initially, to make up for the drop from the surface of our mattress to the AR mattress, was to insert a moses basket into the Arms Reach. It made it easier for me to roll over and pick her up to nurse (dh almost always returned her, so I never had to deal much with that) and it was just cozier for her. We lined the basket with a flannel quilt, and then swaddled her.

She was only in the arms reach until she was 5 or 6 months old--but this is a kid who pulled up to standing at 6 months. Under those circumstances, it didn't seem as safe, kwim?


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stellimamo* 
We used an Arm's Reach an really liked it. It was attached to the bed but the rail closest to the bed was flush to the top of the mattress so there was a 3- 4 inch drop into the sleeper itself. It worked best for us this way articularly when she became mobile, but not mobile enough to climb out. You can change the height of the cosleeper so that it is higher or lower. I liked having her really close and not down by the ground in a pack'n play. I could roll over pick her up nurse her and put her back w/o even having to sit up.









That's exactly like we have ours and I love it. He usually starts the night out in the co-sleeper, but the first time he wakes to nurse, I just reach over, grab him, we nurse and we both actually end up falling aleep like that. I'll wake up a couple hrs later w/ my boob hanging out


----------



## MamaHippo (Dec 4, 2004)

We did, and LOVED it. We passed it on to my sis who used it and she loved it. It was the best baby purchase we made, hands-down. Especially recovering from my c-section, it made nighttime feedings so much easier on everyone.


----------



## sunshinesister (Oct 8, 2005)

DP and i thought about getting a AR, but were concerned that as soon as dc could pull up on stuff, she could pull up and over the edge, then we'd need to buy something different too (and g-grandma was only buying us one thing). SO, we side-carred a crib instead and we LOVE the arrangement. we bought a crib, put only 3 sides up on it, put it flush against our bed, attached the two beds together with trucker straps (ratchet straps?) under the beds, pushed her mattress flush with ours and put rolled up towels to fill the gap on far side of the crib. is that clear? it basically allowed us to co-sleep w/o being fearful of it in the beginning and now it just seems to extend our bed. sometimes she sleeps in the crib part, sometimes between dp and i...always in the crook of my arm!


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

Dissenting opinion here.

I hated the Arm's Reach and considered it a waste of money.

Dd #1 woke up almost every time I tried to put her in it. If you do it from a standing position, it is possible. But if you're trying to lie/recline in bed and transfer a baby into the thing, well for me anyway, it was so clumsy she would always wake up and protest. So it didn't save me from having to get out of bed. She was never one to lie down awake then fall asleep. The only way she would sleep was in my arms, or fall asleep nursing in my bed and stay there. So we didn't use the co-sleeper that we splurged on. Now I admit we do use the playpen function now and then, but there are plenty cheaper playpens that would have been just fine.

With dd#2 we got an Amby baby hammock and LOVED it until she learned to sit up on her own, and then we had to stop using it. If I were having another baby, my choice would be an Amby by the bed. Then you can use the Amby for early bedtime/naps and use your own bed most of the time when you're in bed, which is probably what is going to happen whether you plan on it or not.


----------

